

List the Gems you can't survive without?  - init0

List them all :)
nokogiri
open-uri
rspec
json
pry
======
clyfe
I don't know about "can't survive" part but here's a long list of gems I use
or like and find useful:

Utils: devise, omniauth, cancan, squeel, ransack, active_scaffold,
rails_config, switch_user, simple_form, navigasmic, sentient_model, userstamp,
mail_form, carrierwave, state_machine, concerned_with, kaminari,
recommendable, jbuilder, ancestry, acts_as_nested_set, acts_as_nested_interval
[ my gem :) ], paper_trail, version_fu, pdfkit, wicked_pdf, wkhtmltopdf-
binary, delayed_job, whenever, active-model-email-validator, nested_form,
cocoon, bitfields

Test: rspec-rails, factory_girl_rails, faker, capybara, shoulda,
database_cleaner, simplecov, spork, guard, capybara-webkit, timecop, vcr,
fakeweb, capybara-mechanize, capybara-selenium-remote

Assets: compass-rails, sass-rails, bootstrap-sass, jquery-rest-rails,
fullcalendar-rails, underscore-rails, jquery-ui-rails, coffee-rails, chosen-
rails, pjax_rails, rails-backbone, jquery-rails

Development: mongrel, debugger, mailcatcher

Production: dalli, exception_notification, capistrano, capistrano-ext

------
matthewrudy
I can live without Ruby and Rubygems but for doing web development I just need
the basics;

* rails # the framework

* devise # the auth

* debugger # uh, the debugger

* newrelic_rpm # the monitoring

All the rest depends on the project.

------
shortfold
truly, truly essential = warbs, himmy, jarbo, wuxmen, and surgical woman

